# Introducing.....



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow Sookster - she is so beautiful! I was following your other thread and your search for your perfect rescue dog and she looks amazing! What a joy to have rescued such a pretty girl.

Do you want to stick with a name that sounds similar so she doesn't get confused?

Loki
Moa
Cola
Lilo


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I was thinking it would be easier if it sounded similar, but I was having a hard time thinking of similar sounding names. I kinda like Cola, except maybe "Kola" with a k. I like Loki, but think it is more masculine. Thanks for the suggestions! I need all the help I can get. I am terrible at naming haha.


----------



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

Nola?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

She is stunning! It looks like you are in for a wonderful doggy.  Congratulations! 

Are you worried that naming her something similar to "Lola" may confuse the other Lola in the house?

ETA: maybe you could call her "Nova" if you want to keep that kind of sound to her name.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Oooohhh I _really_ like Nova. Do you think it will be too confusing if they sound similar? I hadn't really thought about it that way.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

This one shows the size difference between Sonya and Lola. Sonya is about 22 1/2 inches at the shoulder. Lola is 27 1/2. I really worry her size is going to cause her some problems in the future, but time will tell!

And ignore my messy closet... I just got done with finals week lol.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

What a lucky dog is Miss Lola. I love the way Sonya and she are sitting with their heads tilted the same way. She does make Sonya look petite. Congratulations on the addition to your family. I especially like the riding in the car picture.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I love her colors. Especially the black face and the parti body. Can't wait to see her with a bigger top knot (if that's what you plan on doing). Lovely Spoo.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

She is beautiful....congrats!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so happy for both of you! Bless you for giving her a second chance. May you have a wonderful, pleasurable life together!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am definitely going to be growing out her topknot. I can't wait to see what she looks like then either! And a few pounds lighter is going to look a lot better on her too. 

She wasn't really neglected in her last home, they actually took really good care of her healthwise. She's been on HW and flea meds, and has been taken to the vet like clockwork since they got her. They got the three year vaccines last time, so she hasn't been over vaccinated. 

She was purchased by girl in her 20's from a [really sketchy] breeder as a puppy (I actually found her litter announcement online from 2009.... yikes!), then the girl got married and now they are expecting a baby. I think other things just become more important than poor Lola. Seems as though they felt bad about not giving her enough attention so they just fed her, so she is about 10 lbs overweight right now. With her size, that is dangerous. 

In that head tilt photo, they were both looking at me like "what are you? and what are those noises you are making" lol. I was making funny noises to get them to look at the camera!


----------



## rawdogs (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations on your new baby,she is stunning,as for a new name ,how about ORCA,like the black and white killer whale,very majestic looking.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

pretty gal!

congratulations!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

She is a big, beautiful girl. Is it just me, or is her coloring exactly like a pointer? Dang, I want another poodle . . . .


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> She is a big, beautiful girl. Is it just me, or is her coloring exactly like a pointer? Dang, I want another poodle . . . .


I was trying to describe her to my dad (his cell phone was dead so he couldn't get a picture message) and that is what I said! I told him she looked like a fluffy, curly pointer.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

you must be bursting at the seems with excitement!! 
I can't wait to see her grow and flourish in your home!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

How fun! Congrats on finding such a marvelous girl. I like the name "Orca," too.

Her family story reminds me of a similar one...When I was in college (lo these many years ago), I had a friend who had a couple of Shih Tzu who were her pride and joy. Pictures of them in the wallet (this was before cell phones), talked about them all the time, angsted over every little thing about them. I was a dog person, too, so that was fine with me.

But then one day we were talking about having kids some day, and she said, perfectly casually, "And then I guess I'd have to find new homes for Peo and Pansy."

Shocked, I said, "Why? Do they hate children?" She'd never mentioned aggression...

"No. But I'd want to spend all my time with the baby then. And besides, what if one of them _licked_ the baby? Ew! So yeah, I'll have to find new homes for them."

Me: *picking up jaw from floor* 

Not that I'm one to judge; I have placed a dog before, a dog I loved, when life circumstances got really screwy for me. And, definitely better placed than neglected, that's for sure. But it just goes to show that family priorities differ widely.

In this case, though...you were the beneficiary! You're going to have so much fun with this girl!

--Q


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Quossom, exactly! I'm glad that they decided to place her instead of throwing her outside in the yard or something. And I am thrilled to now call her mine. The dogs are my top priority. I don't actually want kids, but if I ever did have a baby there would just have to be a balance. My dogs are my world, no way that will change.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, no kids for me, either. Amongst many other reasons, I obsessed about what I would do if I had one--and he/she was _allergic to dogs!_ :afraid: Wait, I've heard about these so-called "labradoodles"...aren't they supposed to be non-allergenic? :aetsch:

--Q


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

a few more...


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahh, she is especially beautiful! They look fabulous together, so glad they have each other to play with ...thank you for rescuing her...may you all bond together into a very happy family!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

So glad you found somebody to adopt and yes, she's big! She is a lucky girl. I like Nova for a name because she looks like a super Nova galaxy with a bunch of stars all over.


----------

